# Online adoption magazine



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello! I've relaunched my blog as an online adoption magazine www.wemadeawish.co.uk and would love ideas from people, whatever stage of the adoption journey you're at, as to the kinds of articles you'd like to read in there. I want it to promote openness and awareness about all aspects of adoption. There's a weekly feature interviewing someone about their journey, book reviews and articles about all sorts of other things relating to adoption like what the assessment entails, tips about writing post box contact letters and more. If you'd like to share your story (doesn't have to include your real name or names of children), let me know. Happy reading!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi! Long time no speak but I do follow your blog about your lovely girls on **! I have written about the process, about meeting foster carers and birth parents, about adoption orders being appealed, but I think a big gap is around when to ask for help. When to accept that you need some support for yourself and your child and when positive parenting strategies just aren’t enough. I got to this point and I don’t regret being honest about our struggles as ultimately I accessed extra support and my daughter has benefitted hugely. It’s not a sign of failure but a sign of bravery, love and commitment to doing your best for your family, and that can only be a good thing right? xxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Lovely to hear from you. I agree about asking for help and will definitely be covering it 😊


----------

